# PDA won't sync well



## That Bum (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a Palm Zire. Just a Zire, not a Zire 22, by another name m150. I know it's old (2001), and it has 2MB of memory, but it gets the job done. But I digress. I'm having problems HotSyncing. A plethora of things goes wrong or right when I do sync, so here's a list of them:


It works perfectly, the HotSync dialog comes up and syncs, immediate device recognition
Same as above, exept it takes longer for the "Device Connect" tone to come up and the HotSync dialog as well
I connect it and hit HotSync, and absolutely nothing happens
Same as above, exept with device connect tone
Same as abbove, but in Device Manager it says "The device cannot start (Code 10)" As far as I know, it started fine and is still responcive (I can cancel the HotSync)
System tray notification saying that an "Unknown Device" has malfunctioned on USB and is not recognized, and the device should either be re-connected or replaced. Again the Palm is still fine. This Happens the most.
System tray notification that says new hardware is connected and is ready to use, but no syncing
Both of the above at the same time.
The New Hardware Wizard comes up. It installs the driver correctly from the CD, but it can't start it, just like what happened in Task Manager. The Palm is still fine

I've tried a bunch of things to fix it, including disabling it in Device Manager, Uninstalling it in Device Manager, trying different USB ports and cables, reinstalling the driver, disabling my firewall, restarting, and a bunch of other things I can't remember at the moment. I've found some patterns, though. It seems when I disable or uninstall in from Device Manager, it works, but the next time I plug it in it either says it malfunctioned if it's been disables, or it will install the drivers automatically if I uninstalled it.

It appears that Windows itself and its device recognition is interfering. The HotSync icon in the system tray looks like it can handle it. It would be good if Windows could butt out and let the driver do it's job.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

are you useing the newest hot sync for it.if not look  here


----------

